# Do you use skins on your Ipod touch, Iphone, Ipad?



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

I know that our Kindles are properly dressed but do you also dress your other electronics?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I really like the look of the iPhone, so I haven't wanted to put a skin on. Now my Kindle, she gets new skins often.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I put one on my ipod touch for a while, but decided I really didn't like it so I took it off.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I have clear skins on my iPod Touch and on my MacAir. Only a case for my iPad. I have a clear removable gizzy on the screen of my camera, where my nose hits when I'm trying to manually focus. 

Makes me feel better to have protection on my devices.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I keep all my devices naked to the world,
and I prefer it that way!


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

eldereno said:


> I know that our Kindles are properly dressed but do you also dress your other electronics?


I have a clear hard plastic Agent 18 cover on my ipod touch. It's more for protection than decoration.

No skin on my kindle either. Just a cover. I like the clean look.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I keep all my devices naked to the world,
> and I prefer it that way!


Same here.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I added a matte finish DecalGirl skin to my iPad to reduce the slipperiness of the glass and metal.  I have a glossy skin on the current iPhone, and a matte finish one already on hand for the new one.  So yes, I tend to dress all my devices!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've run into an issue with my DecalGirl on my new iPhone. The skin causes a halo around pictures taken with the front facing camera. I think they need to make the cutout a bit bigger. I've adjusted it every which way possible and I continue to get the halo. 

I'm going to call them first thing Tuesday morning.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I removed mine from my ipad, and I won't be putting one on my iphone 4. My previous iphone had one but I removed it, I personally find it annoying on the front glass.


----------

